# Thank You Zoloft



## warewolf95 (Nov 16, 2011)

Ive been on Zoloft for my SA since June. Ever since I started taking it ive become more and more unselfconscious and uncaring about life to the point where im like "screw it - **** happens" ya know?, instead of freaking about things.

So anyway, I really like this girl - I develop a massive crush on her in school last week. With the assurance of 3 female friends of mine, I write her a poem and ask her to homecoming.

She said no, but no biggie

Significance of that is that I wasnt nervous at all and I never wouldve had the balls to do that 6 months ago.

Thank you Zoloft


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Hopefully Zoloft doesn't enable you to minimize and brush aside problems without fixing them as it did for me. I'm glad you feel better.


----------



## warewolf95 (Nov 16, 2011)

Unfortunately, that is kinda what its doing, but im talking with my therapist and doctor about it. 

Either way, ya gotta admit thats some progress!


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Yeah, dude! Remember these moments years from now and how they've impacted you, even if you quit zoloft some day. Thank _yourself_ for taking initiative in asking a girl out! And it's really important to be aware of side effects of drugs like zoloft, so it's good you're doing something about it. Maybe you don't need to be on as high a dose. I don't know, but personally, I was on a high dose and less likely would have done me better.


----------



## warewolf95 (Nov 16, 2011)

Its just so crazy to think about because 6 months I couldnt talk to a girl if oyu held a gun to my head


----------



## PsychoticRyan (Dec 7, 2011)

Hey Good for you, I wish I had that uncare feeling


----------



## Nocturne Lurker (Aug 27, 2012)

Aaand there goes the secondary effects.


----------



## MoonForge (Sep 15, 2012)

I had Zoloft myself but it never worked very well for me, i'm glad it does help you though  And i can understand that feeling of wow 6 months ago i wouldn't have been able to do that, i've had the same with my ritalin, i was driving myself crazy, but now i can just enjoy stuff, just like other people already said, pay attention to side effects x_x If you're sensetive to medication then a lower dose can work a lot better without having any side effects, atleast that's how it works for me.

Sorry i rambled, have a nice day : o


----------



## warewolf95 (Nov 16, 2011)

No thanks for the advice. Maybe I should lower my dosage. I was taking 1 and 1/2 every day because it wasnt doing anything, but maybe i need to scale it back now


----------

